# Sloppy steering



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

My steering wheel seems to have alot of movement in the steering box. The steering wheel turns probably about turns 45 degrees before the wheels start to move. Is there a way to get rid of this excess so it is a little more responsive? '66 with power steering.
Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Usually in these cars, sloppy steering is a result of a worn center link,followed by worn idler arm and tie rod ends. Have a buddy turn the wheel and you can observe the steering shaft turning as it goes into the gearbox and look for movement at the output shaft, where the pitman arm is. If the movement is inside the gearbox, there is an adjusting nut and screw on the top cover plate of the box. You loosen the nut and turn the screw clockwise to take up slop. If you have as much play as you say you do, and it IS the gearbox, it's probably worn beyond the point of adjustment.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Adjusting that too tight can cause the steering to lock up when the gear box gets hot, do not over tighten!!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

Rag joint


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pointer. The adjusting screw was the problem.


----------

